# Hard Rock past its expiration date?



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I heard the new Smashing Pumpkins track about a thousand times over the week end and all I have to say is 'what's up with that?' ???

I've never been a big fan of the band, but the track 'Tarantula' is just horrendous. It sounds like they put a bunch of musicians in a studio that absolutely hated each other, never talked and tried real hard to play over one another. I don't think I've heard a major label release that bad since Metallica released St. Anger. The production on the track is really bad too, but I can't see it having made a difference either way. I haven't heard the rest of the album, but after the first track, I don't think I want to.

Ozzy's track was also getting a tonne of airplay over the week-end, and you would expect that someone who had as many years as Ozzy has in would be able to get decent production. The song is pretty weak on its own, but the production is just nasty. It actually sounds worse loud.

These are two pretty major disapointing showings for the genre. All we need now is a bad AC/DC album and the whole thing could go belly up....


----------



## violation (Aug 20, 2006)

Pretty much the whole Black Rain album is bad... they put too many effects on Ozzy's voice and way too much pitch correction. Last 5 performances he's sang with a backing (well, the whole band played with it), so his real voice didn't match up and it just sounded like shit. 

Everyone is starting to follow the trendy screamo shit... God, when will it end?!


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Maybe Major Labels are past their expiration date???? and hard rock will be fine?:rockon2:

Andy


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

I had the pumpkins' entire paris show, the new songs are kinda sucky.
ozzy new one isn't much to write home about. mostly its zakks annoying playing that bothers me though.


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

sysexguy said:


> Maybe Major Labels are past their expiration date???? and hard rock will be fine?:rockon2:
> 
> Andy


I hope so, I can only listen to my old AC/DC and Cult albums so many times before I have to put them on the shelf for a while.

Is there anything new that is any good?


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

All the good stuff is coming from continental Europe now. So many great bands there now..........


----------



## hoser (Feb 2, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> All the good stuff is coming from continental Europe now. So many great bands there now..........


I agree. when I was over there a couple of years ago I was amazed at the hard rock/metal scene there. just incredible....and I don't know what's in the water in sweden but the amount of great bands coming from there is wild.


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Maybe the hair metal bands of the 80s will make a comeback as "wish we still had hair" metal bands.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Let's see...The Smashed Pumpkins kinda peaked with the Simpson's episode, Ozzy has been a self-parody since the first couple of solo efforts, Metallica is too light beer, and none of them has a real guitar slinger anymore. 

Think I'll go watch Lawrence Welk re-runs...

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

violation said:


> Pretty much the whole Black Rain album is bad... they put too many effects on Ozzy's voice and way too much pitch correction. Last 5 performances he's sang with a backing (well, the whole band played with it), so his real voice didn't match up and it just sounded like shit.
> Everyone is starting to follow the trendy screamo shit... God, when will it end?!



...the minute you turn it off.

-dh
happy xm subscriber


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Velvet Revolver's new album will be out shortly. I thoroughly enjoyed the last one.


----------



## devil6 (Feb 24, 2006)

Like most good music nowadays you just have to find it.

Fair To Midland
Cog
The Apex Theory
Cave In
Converge


All good hard rock/metal bands





Jeff Flowerday said:


> Velvet Revolver's new album will be out shortly. I thoroughly enjoyed the last one.


I happened to be downtown when Velevet Revolver was at the Edge 102 and snapped some shots of them


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

devil6 said:


> Like most good music nowadays you just have to find it.
> 
> Fair To Midland
> Cog
> ...


Somebody pissed in Duff's coffee on this particulary day.


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Most of the good hard rock is on indie labels these days (I always thought that was a juxtaposition though...indie labels...). Most of the big acts haven't been releasing much that's worth even a first listen the last few years. 

Most of the new stuff I've bought has been the retro-rock stuff. Bad Wizard, Firebird, Dixie Witch, Fireball Ministry, Fu Manchu, etc. I was very disappointed with the new Orange Goblin album though. Dog-poo - I couldn't even get through it on the first listen.

I'm hoping the new QOTSA & VR albums will be solid.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

As a happy Sirius subscriber, I find myself wandering back to the 70's and 80's rock channels more and more. I would be hard pressed to come up with a real rock band that I would listen to today. Maybe some Velvet Revolver.


----------



## Metal#J# (Jan 1, 2007)

Hard rock/metal is nowhere near expiration:sport-smiley-002:

Although arena rock/classic rock/radio rock is:2guns:


I don't know why it's necessary to have one of these "rip on rock/metal" threads on every guitar forum I visit. I've never found the need to go around and tell everybody how lame I think their music is. 

I think you guys get one bad taste of "screamo" and assume that all music with screaming is shit. As far a musical talent goes I think it's the other way around.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Wild Bill (May 3, 2006)

*"Chaque a son gout..."*



Metal#J# said:


> I don't know why it's necessary to have one of these "rip on rock/metal" threads on every guitar forum I visit. I've never found the need to go around and tell everybody how lame I think their music is.
> 
> I think you guys get one bad taste of "screamo" and assume that all music with screaming is shit. As far a musical talent goes I think it's the other way around.:food-smiley-004:


Hey, this old guy loves the musical talent in most "screamo" bands! It's one of the few types of music these days that features great guitar playing, often with harmony solos from two players at once.

That being said, I hear and enjoy it for one night's gig and by the time I get home I've forgotten pretty well everything about the songs.

I just don't have a lasting taste for instrumentals. To me, that's what "screamo" really is. "Cookie Monster Metal" is my other favorite term. 

Let me enjoy good hardcore from a different hardcore band every weekend. I'll cheer every guitar solo. Just lose the vocalists! It's not like they tell a story with their lyrics or anything. It's just an excuse to slam dance so one's no different than any other. They're all about as special as a Spinal Tap drummer!

In my humble opinion, of course!
:food-smiley-004::sport-smiley-002:


----------

